# Sharp Stabbing Pains After Natural Miscarriage



## buterflymomma (Jan 6, 2010)

I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage on Oct. 31st. It took a little over a week for my body to complete the miscarriage and I passed the baby this past Wednesday. I had an u/s at my OBs office after it was completed and he said everything looked good. That no tissue was left and all I needed to shed now was the lining.

Since yesterday late afternoon, my bleeding has gotten heavier, I am passing clots again and my cramping has increased. I am not filling a pad and the clots are really small. However, this morning I have been experiencing sharp pains in my lower abdomen that runs from one side to the other, is in my back and bottom area. I am wondering if this is normal? Thanks!


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I've experienced all sorts of pains after mine. Are you relaxing enough? You shouldn't be doing much at this point, just like after a full term birth. Increased bleeding and pain are pretty good indicators that you are doing too much. (((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))) I'm so sorry, mama. I hope you are feeling better soon. I would not worry about the bleeding at all and the pain would not worry me unless it was unbearable or lasted for days with me resting.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Krista's right, exertion can increase pain and bleeding. I wouldn't worry too much unless they bleeding became very heavy - filling a pad and hour for two or more hours, or if the pain wasn't relieved be something like ibuprofen or paracetemol.

Keep in mind that your uterus has to sort of "cramp" its was back down to pre-pregnancy size, so that can cause some pain. I also had some really sharp pains from my cervix, and I know sometimes they felt like they were towards my bottom area.


----------



## buterflymomma (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My husband had to go to work the day after it happened, so I wasn't able to rest much for the first couple of days. He was home today, so I have been resting in my room for most of it. I did get up for dinner and then I cleaned up the kitchen and the pain/bleeding increased again. I think it is best if I just stay off my feet for the next couple of days.Hopefully he can hold down the fort.


----------



## buterflymomma (Jan 6, 2010)

I am sorry it has taken me a bit to get back to this thread. I just wanted to share that the pain I was experiencing was not just from over doing it.My m/c was not complete as my OB had originally thought. I was in so much pain that day, all day long. Finally around 9pm, I went in to bathroom and passed what I assume was the placenta. I immediately felt better afterwards. I bled for a few more day (much lighter) and then spotted for another week or so.

I am now waiting for my cycles to regulate. I have a very short LP right now. I am hoping that it regulates itself soon.


----------

